# New Ghost, The Greeter



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back, HJ:jol: Love the new ghost!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool ghost! Nice


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

As always a great looking new ghost.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

maybe I need to go that route. My FCG setup sucks and needs to be improved. Time to start searching the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Most excellent!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> maybe I need to go that route. My FCG setup sucks and needs to be improved. Time to start searching the forum!


My blog has lots of ideas for making ghosteses


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Good to see you and a new ghostie!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Been too long since I built something worthy of showing.


----------



## hmpotc33 (Jul 5, 2010)

Outstanding job and fantastic innovation. Are you going to publish plans and a parts list?


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

You make the most beautiful cloaked ghosts! I love the movement and shape of the body. So many more ghosts on your blog! You’ve created quite the ethereal entourage!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, That’s another great creation you have there.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

hmpotc33 said:


> Outstanding job and fantastic innovation. Are you going to publish plans and a parts list?


Unfortunately I do not have time to build how-tos right now. The is a video on my blog that shows the inner workings, hopefully that can help.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's killer, Johnny!
Love the asymmetrical arm orientations, and the fabric draping looks great in the UV light.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa Johnny! great stuff!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Fantabulous as always! Love your ghosts! The movement always blow me away. Quite simply, you have a gift.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Good to see some haunters from my past are still around.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Haunters from your past indeed! I have a picture saved of your cloaked ghost that I've been wanting to build for over 6 years but wasn't convinced I could pull it off. I have 300 days and this is the year!! I only need to watch your video another 50 times to get it straight in my head to start ha ha!

ps. If there is a reference/paper/PDF anywhere that has the measurements, etc I haven't found it but would love to score it!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Your ghost is awesome looking!!!


----------

